# Personal Thanks



## Brandontp (31 Oct 2012)

Hello all i made an account specifically just to say thank you to all the staff and members of the website. I have been wanting to join the military since i was young and i am going to be sworn in, in about two weeks from now and BMQ shortly after. This is just a personal thank you to everyone on the website over the past year from when i first walked into a recruiting office up until this point for providing such valuable and insightful information. 

Again thank you staff and members of the website for everything and information was never to far away with the help of the search button.

Thank you all, wish you all the best !


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2012)

Good luck - let us know how it goes.


----------



## brihard (4 Nov 2012)

I should have replied to this earlier and failed to- my apologies.

Good on you, dude. There's a wealth of material on this site or easily available for those who go to the effort to do their own research, and then bring forth questions after they've exhausted their own ability to figure things out. Consequently we're quick to jump on those too lazy to do so, or too conceited to take advice they ask for that they don't like the sound of.

Your post is a nice reminder that for every one of them there are probably several of you who quietly do your thing, get your ducks in a row, and snap up the recruit positions that others are angsting about.

Best of luck to you in your training.


----------



## Brandontp (4 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I should have replied to this earlier and failed to- my apologies.
> 
> Good on you, dude. There's a wealth of material on this site or easily available for those who go to the effort to do their own research, and then bring forth questions after they've exhausted their own ability to figure things out. Consequently we're quick to jump on those too lazy to do so, or too conceited to take advice they ask for that they don't like the sound of.
> 
> ...



That means a lot, thank you. 

May or may not keep this thread updated from time to time to show others where i'm at in training etc. I think it would be some valuable information for others looking to join that may have some questions about recruitment and BMQ, BMQ-L training.


----------



## brihard (4 Nov 2012)

Brandontp said:
			
		

> That means a lot, thank you.
> 
> May or may not keep this thread updated from time to time to show others where i'm at in training etc. I think it would be some valuable information for others looking to join that may have some questions about recruitment and BMQ, BMQ-L training.



By all means. It will probably get moved to 'personal stories', but it would be nice to be able to show that we actually do have a heart and aren't all raging douchebags all the time.  ;D


----------



## Brandontp (8 Nov 2012)

:Update:

well 24 hours away from being sworn in and i am getting so excited. The week has gone by so slowly due to my excitement haha. As i'm being sworn in tomorrow ill be attending a rememberence day ceremony on Sunday. I just think ill feel out of place as i'm under assumption most people will arrive in uniform and ill be wearing a suit. 

To those that are interested ill be sworn in as Pres for 32CER. Hoping to CT to reg force in a few years after i get my bachelors. 

Thank you for reading.


----------

